# Rv'r in Limbo looking for advice



## yellowboy (Feb 11, 2010)

I have had M/H's for many years and just sold my 1992 Safari which I had owned for 18 years. Now looking for pickup suitable for 5th wheel hauling or possibly camper trtavel. I will be towing a 5klb boat. so I am considering a camper. I had a Lance many years ago and remember it as not very roomy. I would like recommendations on Make and Model of Pickups I should consider. Mileage is not a big issue with me so a v-1o is ok if it is a proper engine for this kind of service. I am thinking of either Dodge or Ford 3/4 ton 4x4 and wonder ifg tghe suspension will be up to these load requirements or should I limit my looking to a 1 ton model. any suggestions on transmissions good and bad?

Grateful for any advice
yb


----------



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

My advice, for what its worth, is to get a one ton dually. We pull alot of loads on our farm with both single wheel 3/4 tons and one ton duallys. The dually will ride better, pull better and prevent alot of the sway you get in curves and corners. I just feel alot safer with the two extra wheel in the back. There is a big difference. Just my 2 cents worth. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 94 f-150 I came across a really good deal on a 30' fifth wheel, but there's no way I would even try to haul it with that truck. I went to the local camper dealer, I used to work there years ago and trust the staff. They were able to tell me the appx. weight of my camper with all my stuff in it, and recommended at least 3/4 ton. They pointed out to me what I already suspected, on the flat roads it would be ok, but you would really cause a lot of wear on the engine and tranny on the hills/mountains. from what they and the local expert were able to tell me, I'm looking for a 250. I'll be adding "helper springs" a transmission cooler and electric brake package, just to keep mr. murphy's law from getting me at the worst possible time... hope this helped


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Also looking for advice - we are thinking of trading our travel trailer for a motorhome and I am wondering why you are going to a 5th wheel from a motorhome. I could learn a lesson from you perhaps. Thanks for any advice


----------



## bigskybob (Mar 30, 2010)

I have an 02 chevy 2500 with an 8.1 and allison tranny. I have a 33 foot fifth wheel and it pulls it great. Lots of power can pull at 80+(if I wanted to.) I'm in Montana and lots of up and downs. The allison does great with that also as far as going up and holds great going down. Have pulled with new Duramax's and Cummins and the 8.1 pulls just as good. Isn't quite as good on fuel as diesels but not bad. Better than V-10's though and I think better all around package than V-10's as far as ride, and power.


----------

